# Ugh, i hate IBS



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Just felt like complaining about my IBS. I am due on my period, so im getting IBS and period cramps. I can't tell the difference between them! Arghh!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Glad i was right about the PMT *hehe* sorry you're suffering though







stupid bodies we've got.hot water bottle? punch bag? pain killer? the smell of chocolate? xXx


----------

